# Horse riding in Dubai/Abu Dhabi



## Bearcub (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello, I am moving out to the UAE very shortly and wondered if anyone had any suggestions as to good places to ride? I will be living in AD but happy to come up to Dubai. I used to ride competively when I was younger (and fitter) so it will be good to get going again. 

Any guidance would be gratefully received. 

Thanks!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Bearcub,

You will find information about horse riding on this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/59022-horse-riding-dubai.html

it contains links to places where you can go riding.


----------



## Bearcub (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for this. I have just had a look and it is a really good step in the right direction. Thanks!!


----------

